# Discount Tire or NTB?



## seal team three (Jul 26, 2009)

I am wondering which place you think is better Discount Tire or NTB?

I like NTB because I can get everything I need right there not go to two or three different places.

ST-3


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Used both. I like NTB better. Cheaper and faster and have more services.


----------



## Capt. Harold (Jun 16, 2004)

seal team three said:


> I like NTB because I can get everything I need right there not go to two or three different places.
> 
> ST-3


I agree and I've done business w/NTB for years. Their prices on tires/ batteries is competative and I can get my supension fixed if needed. NTB is a National Chain which has been helpful when I needed a warranty replacement on one of their batteries.


----------



## TXShooter (Aug 13, 2007)

I've never been able to get tires cheaper than Discount Tire.

I have an employee discount for NTB and they still can't match the price I can get tires for at Discount Tire.

I only go to Discount for tires and nothing else anyway. If I did want to combine my tire buying with the other things mentioned above it might make a difference in the company I would choose.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

I've been using Discount, and they have been good to me. Good prices and the warranty is rock solid. Never a question when a new tire is needed.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

rlw said:


> I've been using Discount, and they have been good to me. Good prices and the warranty is rock solid. Never a question when a new tire is needed.


X2!


----------



## Van (May 21, 2004)

If I want tires I go to Discount. If I want something else, I go elsewhere. It's so easy. :slimer:


----------



## flatsfats (May 21, 2004)

The Alvin NTB lost my business for the entire chain.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

I've stayed at Discount...terrific customer service and reasonable prices.


----------



## 71 Fish (Dec 21, 2005)

NTB beat Discount over the phone for me on the last set for my truck and I purchased them there but did not like the sales pitching for all the other services they offer (however, I will listen to it to save some $).


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

I have three vehicles. I purchase tires for my to older vehicles at Discount tire. My new truck has never needed new tires until I hit something on I-10 east close to the San Jacinto river bridge. Put my spare on the truck, and made it home. Went to the discount tire in pearland and purchased a new tire. They put the one new tire on, and put all four tires on my warranty plan, even though I only purchased one. Thats customer service.........


----------



## Mo City Rick (Sep 3, 2008)

I like NTB as they usually are much faster and the first time I used them they were actually $15 cheaper per tire on some Goodyear wranglers for my wife's Suburban. I also like that I can have the Alignment done at the same time. However, My last visit looking for a tire for my wife's Corola (she refused to spend 100 buck per fill up when gas whent over $3) They did not have the tire, Were to order it, called after 6 days and they had no record of it. Promised to get it and failed again... Asked to talk to manager, not there, told he would contact me next day... Do i need to tell you what happened... Probably will be finding new tire shop... 

BTW - Wife found this "Exotic" tire at Dealership for 22 buck cheaper... I was floored...

Rick


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

I've always used Discount Tire. I've never had an NTB nearby, so I've never actually been to one. Discount has always treated me well, including rotating my tires for free several months after the purchase of a new car, so I've never had a reason to go anywhere else.

I have heard good things about NTB from others in my family, though. I would have no problems about going to one if there was one near me.


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

9121SS said:


> Used both. I like NTB better. Cheaper and faster and have more services.


I like finding places cheaper than Discount, because they will price match and then beat it by 10%.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

you should have included a poll selection for "none of the above."


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> you should have included a poll selection for "none of the above."


..........or "Both"

I have a car that has tires on it from Discount and I take that one to Discount. Excellent service. I actually got a notice in the mail awhile back for a valve stem recall on those.

I had to take our Durango to an NTB awhile back. I needed ONE tire and Discount didnt have it in stock, NTB did....so I take our other vehicle to NTB. No probs w/ them either. One just opened out here that's only a bicycle ride distance away so I imagine they'll be getting all my tire business eventually. I can ride my bike home while they work on the cars.


----------



## Fishing Logic (Aug 25, 2005)

I've had the same exp. as flatsfat with NTB in Alvin. I'm done with the whole chain. 

FL


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

NTB can kiss my a-s-s


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

Depends on which one has the best price on the tires I need at the time. Both have done well for me.


----------



## Texan (Jan 8, 2005)

I ordered some Goodyear's for my truck and when I went to have them installed the guy comes out and says that someone had installed the last one earlier. They asked if Michelin's would be okay for the same price? I had to contain my excitement because had I been able to afford the Michelin's at the time they would have been my first choice... Needless to say I said yes and I'm pricing the same set now over 100,000 miles later, so far Discount is the cheapest for these tires. 

Tire rack is less but I would have to compare install costs now.


----------



## FormerHR (May 21, 2004)

scubaru said:


> I like finding places cheaper than Discount, because they will price match and then beat it by 10%.


Ditto, I called on some tires for my truck one time and they gave me a price. Called Sears who gave me a lower price. Called Dave back at Discount and told him Sears would sell them to me for this. He dropped the price and they put the tires on. Saved me about $75 bucks.


----------



## saggrock (Oct 15, 2008)

This past Febuary, I went to NTB because I was going to save $20 on two new tires than if I were to go to Discount. 

It took them 3 hours to install two tires, and there were only two other cusomers there. When they finished, first thing I noticed is that my two existing tires (front) had the white lettering out, and the "technician" installed my two new tires with the white lettering in. I asked him why he did it that way and he said it mentioned nothing on the paper work. So then I asked him if he couldn't have turned his head to the right 90 degrees and see how the existing tires were mounted:spineyes:, and he asked me "so, do you want the back ones to match the front?". All I asked him was if he would leave them that way on his ride? He started changing them right there and then.

So, yea, I won't be going to NTB any time soon.


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

Discount customer service is the best!

NTB PO'ed me a couple months ago, sent the wife to get new tires on her car, they only replaced the rear, said the front were OK. Two weeks later, she had the cord hanging out of the front and a flat tire. I was not a happy camper, I had sent her there with the expectation that they would sell her 4 tires if she needed them.

MM


----------



## metzger (Jan 12, 2008)

I have used both of them. I have tires from discount tire on our personal vehicles. My company has an account set up at ntb and 3 or 4 weeks ago I had $1900 worth of work done on my work truck (4 new tires,new shocks,break job,oil change,alignment). And I was pretty happy with them until I started having trouble with the front end. I took it back and the hub assembly had to be replaced. I figured that they would have noticed it had a little play in it when they did the alignment or did the break job.


----------



## 2waterlogged (Mar 3, 2006)

I would not even go to NTB for a free set of tires. 

I had just put a new set of wheels and tires on my F250 and drove 1/2 a mile (from Discount) to NTB to get it aligned. (Discount's price was $300 less, not to mention much nicer, and because I had a 5 year alignment from NTB)Three hours later I get a call that I need an entire new steering box, before the truck can be aligned. That is funny because that was the same thing they claimed I needed two days ago, and paid for them to fix. Sorry they claim, they meant the front ball joints. I asked about the warranty, and was told they came with a six month, then told him mine were two months old. He claimed that there was no record, so I had to go back to the store to show a copy of the receipt. The manager says sorry, and they will get it as soon as the parts come in. Maybe ten minutes later they call and say my truck is ready, seemed a little fast, but I guess they were trying to make it right.

I get there and there are four places in all four wheels where the black coating is knocked off. So I walk inside and ask about it, their first response is that after a while the weather makes the wheel's finish weaker. After a few hours I ask, and once again I have to provide a receipt to prove that it was less than an hour before I showed up. Their first option was for me to leave the truck with them for a week and they will fix it. Give up my truck for a week and pay for my own rental, no thanks. Then they say just bring us your factory wheels and tires. Well they are 275, and I now have 37s, so not only do they look funny, but one blew out so I only have three. Then they offer to sell me one ($100 over what Discount had offered). Then they say to just bring it back in the am and they will repaint them in-house. After that I got the managers card and told him I would call in a little while.

I then called the sales guy at Discount who had sold me the tires. He said he would either find a matching tire, or let me borrow a used set of 35s that I guy had traded in so that I would not have to give up my truck. He then suggested that I call NTB and ask for new wheels or to have them replaced.

When I called back and made that request, the manager finally came around, but only if I agreed that I would give up any claim to my 5 year warranty (that was $200+ and not even a year old).

Agreed and have never been back.


----------



## smtamu (Jul 17, 2009)

Discount has my vote. Low prices and great service (call ahead to make an appt) fix flats for free and there is a store behind just about every corner.


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

No experience with NTB. All i use on my vehicles is Discount. I just wish one was closer i have to drive to Victoria for it.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

NTB for years. If you have a business , I can refer a name to you to setup a account and get front row service and save 10 percent on tires etc

PM is interested


----------



## Fishin' Fool (Oct 30, 2005)

It has been my expierience that NTB has always tried to sell more service than tires. My wife went there twice due to road emergencies, and both times they tried to sell their alignment package. 

The last time, I spoke to the service adivisor and told them that the car was just aligned at the dealer a week before. I got another call about 45 minutes later form another person at NTB telling me the car need to be aligned before they could sell me tires. Took it to Discount and it has been fine ever since. Don't carry a high level of trust to the folks at NTB.


----------



## poc-ed (Oct 15, 2007)

I agree, Discount has far better service,and feel you can trust these guys. ntb has bad service and always tried to sell or force you into buying something that was not necessary. Discount has all my service trucks and personal vehicles, including my kids trucks also. total of 9 vehicles.

ed


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Discount Tire all the way!


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Its Discount all the way. I can go to Autozone to get a battery and the customer service there is pretty top notch usually.

I've never gotten decent customer service at NTB and needless to say they couldn't beat Discount on pricing. My buddy drives a S2000 and they tried to tell him all four tires on the same size.


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Whichever one gives me the best deal. Both are nationwide as far as I know, so any issues shouldnt be too bad of an inconvenience. So far, Discount has given me the best deals. Forget about Wal Mart. They broke a stud on my old truck when the 'tech' used a torque wrench and put too much on it. They didnt know how to replace the stud, and even though they paid to fix it, my truck was down for a whole day. Balance was off too. None of those problems at Discount. I even got a letter from them to come in and have the stems replaced due to a recall on them even though mine had no issues. They replaced them free, rotated and balanced all four.


----------



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

Ever since I could start to buy my own tires for my vehicles I have gone to Discount. Even before when I was still depending on my parents to by my tires I went to discount. 

I ruined a tire by rubbing it into a curb and they replaced it when it went flat because I had the warranty. 

Last year my g/f took over her brothers old truck and we had a blow out on the road and because he had bought the tires at discount and had bought the warranty they replaced it for a new one and I got the warranty for that tire. Cost me $18. 

My mom took my dads truck to Wal-Mart and got some tires. They may have been cheaper but they don't have free tire rotations and/or balancing for the life of the tires. Who ever put them on didn't balance them properly and the truck had bad vibrations in the steering. Told him to take them to Discount. He did and they balanced them properly. Of course he had to pay, but now I think he is sold on Discount as well. I told him if he would've had that problem they would have fixed it for free afterwards.


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

I got in my gas guzzling SUV the other day and noticed that the tire pressure monitoring system was on. I get the gauge out and check all the tires. I found a nail in the right rear tire. Went to Discount Tire and they plugged and patched it for free and rotated and balanced all 4 tires for free also. I didn't even buy the tires from them...they came on my SUV when I bought it (I did upgrade to Michelin's at the dealership though).

Got home...noticed that the tire they repaired had a black cap on it. I went back and asked for my chrome ones....they gave me a handful of chrome ones and apologized. In and out in less than an hour.


----------



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

Discount. Service and warranty is solid.


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

If I was surrounded by NTBs where I lived, I would seek out a Discount Tire a county or 2 from me. You can't beat the service....period. Another benifit is their prices. Lawn tractor tire needed a new valve stem...FREE at Discount Tire. NTB and Sears said it was going to be around $10.


----------



## RobtoeMC (Nov 7, 2006)

Never NTB. Battery in my wife's BMW X5 went south. She ended up at NTB. Bought a new one. *6 weeks *later battery goes out. She made it to same NTB. They could not find any record of her purchasing the battery. She pulled out the receipt. They charged her $15.00 to put a new battery in.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Whats the score ? Look like its gettininto the 7th round... 

My family has always had good luck with NTB. Maybe we should start adding store locations ? Galveston , Spring and The Woodlands have always taken care of me. 290/ near Tidwell can burn down. F ed me on my marathon tire. 

It depends on who works behind the counter as well. Galveston is the best for before, during and after the call. 

I have bought from discount before and will again. Matter a fact i will be in need of a set of 4 tires very soon. 

Just remember to shop the competition. There are some local garages that can compete as well.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Ok gotta chime in again on Discount, bought a tire for the truck awhile back they were really busy and we were in a hurry, anyway we got to POC and my BIL noticed
that the tire was too big. Moving forward til today I noticed a bubble on a tire so I went back to Dis. to get it fixed and told them about the missized tire "just move it to the front and no prob" I told them, the manager said no we sold u the right one but mounted another. Well $18 and two tires later they all match. Can't beat making things right


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I haven't had any dealings with NTB. I've always used Discount, and at several different stores in the area. Never had a problem. We have had several things that we went in for - flat repair, blowout, and lastly, bad valve stems. Never a quarrel from the salesmen. Just good ol plain service with a smile. I do admit they are sometimes a little slow because there is so many folks coming through the door.

Now that there is one close to us, we just drop the vehicle off and go back and pick it up later.

We have put tires on 4 vehicles and all were bought from Discount.
Mike


----------



## jig (Aug 2, 2005)

Been a Discount customer for 25 loyal years. Several different locations, always same great service. The also have an online deal now, where you can pick you tires, schedule an appointment. You show up and hand them the keys, and usually drive off in about 30 minutes. Just got a set of new Continentals for my Tundra; unreal price and I got a free TomTom!!

Don't know about NTB, I have been so happy with Discount I never tried anything else.


----------



## bigbob (Jul 5, 2009)

Discount is the way to go. If I need a battery ill go to Sears and grab a Die Hard. For parts Its O'Reilly Auto Parts..


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Looks like discount is coming back with a vegnce

stay tuned:doowapsta


----------



## flounderchaser (Aug 20, 2005)

Walmart the tires are the same braands for 1/3rd the price it is amazing and you will be thrilled!


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

*DISCOUNT*

went to the new d/t in freindswood last week to get my free rotate and balance. i watched the kid back my truck out with 3 jacks still under the truck....no damage was done, the kid said he was sorry several time.
i just chuckled and said no harm/no foul.
so then while driving home i here a loud thud, and then another thud. when i get home i check out the tires and guess what, they were missing the weights. run back up there and ask for the mgr. come to find out they put the wrong weights on it. long story short, he pulls the truck right in and rebalances them himself.
ive used d/t since 95, for 3 trucks, 2 cars, 2 boats. and that is the first time ive ever had a problem. 
castaway300


----------



## saltwaterguy (Apr 22, 2008)

I worked for Discount Tire for 2 years. The only reason I quit was I was young and started college else where. I have done business with them ever since and you cant beat their service.


----------



## snap (Jun 21, 2006)

I shop discounttire.com, and get the low internet price at the store, they ship my tires at a great price, no road hazard cover charge or a life time balancing extra charge, great bunch. NTB takes to long for any work they ever done for me (3 hours for a battery install in my wife's car) and prices are not the greatest.
Discount tire all the way.


----------



## reelbusy (Feb 7, 2008)

Discount tire without a doubt. I always buy the warranty and if ever a problem, no questions asked. Good people, fast service.


----------



## ricochet (Jun 20, 2009)

Discount tire is my choice. Always good service and have used their price matching a time or 2. I strayed and tried the local NTB, will not go back. First trip, they messed up 2 rims. Second trip they installed my tires (directional) reversed (were clearly marked one direction only), then complained that I wanted them installed correctly.
No more NTB for me...


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

NTB could not match discount Discounts Tires or even get the Michellin Tire.

Hats off to discount. Im back .. 70 dollars back too till Sept 5. Wife's tire are next


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Dave, we bought two sets of Michellin tires - one for my daughter's truck and one set for our Tahoe. No problem getting the rebates.
Mike


----------



## gimp6969 (Feb 20, 2008)

Discount Tire-Boom out of here!!!


----------

